# Immediate Response needed: Choosing the right school



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm going into NYC tomorrow to look at a few schools. I'm looking for a university, with a good film and anthropology program. Also, it has to be a school I can get into in January. Something with open enrollment. NYU and Columbia are defintely out of the question now. All I have come up with are New school and NYIT. I do not know anything about nw school's film program and NYIT doesn't have Anthropology. Can someone think of any other schoool's I won't have trouble getting into or just registering for. At this point, I'm thinking of enrolling in an art school like PRATT...I would go to school of visual arts, but I think their really hard to get into. Does anyone know anything about HUnter college? What do you think?


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm going into NYC tomorrow to look at a few schools. I'm looking for a university, with a good film and anthropology program. Also, it has to be a school I can get into in January. Something with open enrollment. NYU and Columbia are defintely out of the question now. All I have come up with are New school and NYIT. I do not know anything about nw school's film program and NYIT doesn't have Anthropology. Can someone think of any other schoool's I won't have trouble getting into or just registering for. At this point, I'm thinking of enrolling in an art school like PRATT...I would go to school of visual arts, but I think their really hard to get into. Does anyone know anything about HUnter college? What do you think?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 3, 2005)

do you mean you need something you can apply to and then join immediately, without waiting for fall? i think most of the really good schools tend to be fall or spring entrance only.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not waiting for fall 2005. I have Bard and Hunter college, and New school university that do accept first years in January. And I just need to to know the basics of filmmaking and screenwriting..I plan on transfering to UCLA or similar later on.


----------



## DoubleIT (Jan 3, 2005)

Rushing into spending 15-30 grand a year isnt a good thing. Why cant you wait? Doing it this way is a good way to throw away money...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 3, 2005)

sorry, i'm really not the person to help, as i know fairly little, but don't the schools that accept entering freshmen in the spring require you to apply around summer of the year before?


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jan 6, 2005)

What's the rush? I've been out of school for 6 months against my will. I miss school so much! I couldn't possibly wait any longer.

Anyway, I found one that has what I'm looking for the next two years of my life and it is really cheap.($5,000 a year)
Brooklyn College
The Film Department of Brooklyn College is the only public undergraduate department of film production and film studies in the New York area, integrating both forms of study in all concentrations offered. We offer two programs of undergraduate study. Students seeking an undergraduate degree may earn a Bachelor of Arts in Film with a concentration in the following fields: Film Production Film Studies Screenwriting Producing Film Marketing Students who wish to focus on filmmaking exclusively may take the 2-year Certificate Program in Film Production Students enrolled in the Film Production and Producing concentrations receive technical training in directing, screenwriting, production management, editing, cinematography, sound design, and animation. Our Screenwriting concentration is the only undergraduate liberal arts-based screenwriting program in the country. Our Film Marketing major is also a unique program, offering concentrated study in the marketing, promotion and distribution of film and media. Film Studies majors explore American and international cinemas, a variety of film genres, the history of film, and film theory. All of our majors take electives in the film studies area, and many Film Studies majors take film production courses. All majors receive practical film industry-related study in all concentrations. Through courses in other departments, film majors receive a first-rate liberal arts education as well. The 30-credit Certificate Program in Film Production is a low-cost alternative providing the same high-quality filmmaking courses available in many private or public graduate programs. The Certificate Program may be taken by students who already have a college degree or by those who do not wish to earn one. If a student later decides to enroll for a degree, those credits may be applied to it. NOTE: We do not offer a master's program in film at this time, however, those interested in pursuing a career in film production may be interested in the Certificate Program. The Certificate program is considered undergraduate study and is primarily designed for those individuals who already hold a bachelor's degree in another field of study but wish to study filmmaking. We are currently developing a master's curriculum in film for the future.


----------

